# Fixie Poser



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been researching a single speed (not a fixed gear) for my daily commute, but that's another story. Anyway, I stumbled on this and it made me :lol:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

These guys seen to be breeding in Sydney city as we speak.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Posers have airbrushed tattoos. 

SPP 


Fully rigid.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

I raced my first alleycat race.. Finished 1st .. kitted up and wearing my mtb shoes.. had a blast!! won a new bike.. bottle of tequila and a bunch of other stuff!!


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

vudu said:


> I raced my first alleycat race.. Finished 1st .. kitted up and wearing my mtb shoes.. had a blast!! won a new bike.. bottle of tequila and a bunch of other stuff!!
> 
> View attachment 826577


You're doing alleycat wrong. You have a brake and no broken bones.
I'm excited for an upcoming Alley Cat, but I am in no way competing to win, because that means running red lights and not living.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ssod!!!!


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Stupid cyclists.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

when are they going to make clipless cleats for Sperry Topsider shoes?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I wear fingerless gloves. Guess I'm a poser?


----------

